# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] εξοπλισμός εργαστηρίου κινητών

## xrhstos1978

*πολουντε και τα 2* *μαζί** 350  ειναι* *εντελώς**καινούρια*
*η* *αγγελία** ειναι για λογαριασμό φίλου
*
*1) 5 in 1 LCD Separator +Glue Remover + Frame Separator + Frame Laminator+Preh*eater

https://www.ebay.com/itm/5-in-1-LCD-...OnkoJejqh_2g8Y


2) *Vacuum Pump OCA Film Laminating Machine for Laminate Polarized Pad Mobile Phone LCD Screen Laminator GM868

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3246...MDuwgC8hvBS9wg
*

----------

